# S-Works Road shoes



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

My S-Works shoes are old and the uppers are worn out.
Tried on some new ones, 2015 and 2016 models.
The 2015 felt really good much better than my old ones but they didn't have my exact size and nobody else seems to either.
The 2016 seemed like a step backwards, the material felt stiffer and the fit not as good so I am hesitant to spend $400 on them.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's too bad the new ones aren't as good. I feel for you. The S-Works have been my favorite shoe.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting... everything I've heard about the new ones has been nothing but great. That they took a great shoe and made it better.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

TricrossRich said:


> Interesting... everything I've heard about the new ones has been nothing but great. That they took a great shoe and made it better.


Could be better for some and worse for others.
I read at least one complaint about the toe box being too large.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

on a separate note, after 1-2 years of use my boa dials don't feel as grippy/rubbery anymore, anyone know how to restore it?


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

BOA did a one-time free upgrade/replacement on my Specialized 74 shoes. It was totally free (or maybe a couple of bucks for shipping). Go to their site, you run through some prompts so they can determine the right BOA replacement, and then they get sent out. It was painless.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

jnbrown said:


> Could be better for some and worse for others.
> I read at least one complaint about the toe box being too large.


Oh for sure... Its funny that you've heard people complain about the toe box being too big on the new one because the one complaint I've read about the older one is that they're too narrow and toe box is too small, so they made the toe box bigger on the new model.



5DII said:


> on a separate note, after 1-2 years of use my boa dials don't feel as grippy/rubbery anymore, anyone know how to restore it?


You can buy replacement dials in different colors from specialized.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had to replace the BOAS on mine several times.
The original ones were plastic, the latest ones have metal tabs on the plastic fingers.
I think the newer generation of BOAS are better, another reason to buy new shoes.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

The new s-works road shoes are def more closed in around the top of the heel. SO much so Im getting a little rubbing there, will see if its tolerable. Not sure yet.
The soles are the stiffest I have ever seen though, and toe box feels good at least for me.
I don't really know the old ones needed improving. Ive gotten nearly 25,000 miles out of a pair of the last generation. That plastic upper looked initially like it couldn't possible last, but it's showing no signs of coming apart.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got some new 2015s off Ebay.
Bidding was pretty fierce so I ended up paying $300 which is still well below retail.
Have not ridden them yet but they they feel pretty good just trying them on.
Definitely a nicer fit than my old ones.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got enough miles on mine now for a verdict, they're working really, really well. the tighter heel area works fine, and no hotspotting in late parts of long rides.
no doubt they will hold up as well as the last generation, which is pretty good.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have noticed the bottom of these shoes seems to be more exposed and prone to getting scratched up when looking at pictures of used ones. I am wondering if it is worthwhile to put some protective tape like polyurethane on the bottoms?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> I have noticed the bottom of these shoes seems to be more exposed and prone to getting scratched up when looking at pictures of used ones. I am wondering if it is worthwhile to put some protective tape like polyurethane on the bottoms?


They do get scratched and scraped quite a bit underneath. My last-generation ones look like they've been to war... but mainly any issue would be cosmetic....
After huge mileage, there are now shallow grooves worn in the carbon just behind the cleat, and no doubt that could --- after another 15,000 miles maybe -- cause them to fail during a sprint. But really, that's not a serious concern..
I actually crashed pretty badly a couple times wearing those and in one where I finished the tumble on the road, got first one foot, then the other down on pavement for a fair amount of impact and sliding before I went down...one of the little plastic heels came off the left, and on the right shoe, the plastic covering the leading edge of the carbon plate was torn partially away, exposing a jagged edge of carbon.... I epoxied it back into place and shoe looks fine from above and functions perfectly...a little epoxy mess underneath, but no big deal.
I mean, these are really great shoes.. just take abuse and last forever, especially if you think about how lightly they're built.
It comes down to how much the scarring bothers you personally. I mean, no one will notice it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> They do get scratched and scraped quite a bit underneath. My last-generation ones look like they've been to war... but mainly any issue would be cosmetic....
> After huge mileage, there are now shallow grooves worn in the carbon just behind the cleat, and no doubt that could --- after another 15,000 miles maybe -- cause them to fail during a sprint. But really, that's not a serious concern..
> I actually crashed pretty badly a couple times wearing those and in one where I finished the tumble on the road, got first one foot, then the other down on pavement for a fair amount of impact and sliding before I went down...one of the little plastic heels came off the left, and on the right shoe, the plastic covering the leading edge of the carbon plate was torn partially away, exposing a jagged edge of carbon.... I epoxied it back into place and shoe looks fine from above and functions perfectly...a little epoxy mess underneath, but no big deal.
> I mean, these are really great shoes.. just take abuse and last forever, especially if you think about how lightly they're built.
> It comes down to how much the scarring bothers you personally. I mean, no one will notice it.


Yeah I know its mostly cosmetic and I wonder how well the tape would stay put.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

So I put brand new Look Keo cleats on the shoes and took them on the first ride today.
The left shoe is squeaking very badly when I apply any pressure to it.
Could be the cleat but I never had this problem before.
I am going try them tonight on the trainer on a different bike to see if the squeak is still there. Overall I feel more stiffness and less movement of my foot. I think my knees feel better especially when pushing hard, but my toes started to hurt, probably because the insole needs to break in.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> So I put brand new Look Keo cleats on the shoes and took them on the first ride today.
> The left shoe is squeaking very badly when I apply any pressure to it.
> Could be the cleat but I never had this problem before.
> I am going try them tonight on the trainer on a different bike to see if the squeak is still there. Overall I feel more stiffness and less movement of my foot. I think my knees feel better especially when pushing hard, but my toes started to hurt, probably because the insole needs to break in.


Look pedals can get up to some creaking noises... I wouldnt blame the shoe. May take some strategic lubing of pedal.
as to toes, did you put cleat in same location with respect to ball of foot as on previous shoes?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> Look pedals can get up to some creaking noises... I wouldnt blame the shoe. May take some strategic lubing of pedal.
> as to toes, did you put cleat in same location with respect to ball of foot as on previous shoes?


I have never had creaking with my multiple pairs of Look KEO pedals.
Last night I did try them on the trainer on my tandem and couldn't get them to squeak.
Then went outside and rode my Cannondale and the squeak that was there earlier was gone, so hopefully it was just temporary. I did locate the cleats in the same position. I have really sensitive feet and it could be a change in the profile of the sole / insole.
Also I think the top of my big toe is hitting the toe box. I clipped my nail as short as possible. I think it is just a matter of breaking things in.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> I have never had creaking with my multiple pairs of Look KEO pedals.
> Last night I did try them on the trainer on my tandem and couldn't get them to squeak.
> Then went outside and rode my Cannondale and the squeak that was there earlier was gone, so hopefully it was just temporary. I did locate the cleats in the same position. I have really sensitive feet and it could be a change in the profile of the sole / insole.
> Also I think the top of my big toe is hitting the toe box. I clipped my nail as short as possible. I think it is just a matter of breaking things in.



I'm on prob 8th or 9th set of Look road, of various models... two or three have creaked and it's usually sporadic, and eventually goes away, partic after liberal lubing... though its never really clear the lubing did it.
It sometimes seems to be interface between cleat and pedal as opposed to spindle, and maybe a bit of wear is what it takes to change the interplay between the surfaces so they stop doing it.
It's never been a major issue.
I'm still on them, they work great for me.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Rode last night on the tandem 32 miles, no squeaking but the toes on both feet went numb. I think its the insole not being shaped to my foot. I put the worn insoles from my old shoes in them and I think that will help, will know more tomorrow riding 50 miles.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

They are wider in the toe box. Makes me wonder if I should have gone down a half size in the 2016's. We'll see. I ordered a pair of white ones for special occasions. My black 2015 pair are still going strong.


----------

